# Exploring Helton Creek Falls



## natureman (Sep 24, 2018)

Helton Creek Falls, the end of summer. Best viewed in 2k/4k mode.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 25, 2018)

That was one of our favorite swimming holes back when I was in school. You can actually slide about halfway down the lower set. Warning: it has been many many years since I have done this. Even back then we used to worry about broken glass being in there. The falls are much more accessible now and visited about a thousand times more often every year. Also you absolutely cannot slide off the top of the lower set unless you want a trip to the E.R. or the morgue. Thanks for posting this it brings back old memories. That water is beyond cold!


----------



## natureman (Sep 25, 2018)

ripplerider said:


> That was one of our favorite swimming holes back when I was in school. You can actually slide about halfway down the lower set. Warning: it has been many many years since I have done this. Even back then we used to worry about broken glass being in there. The falls are much more accessible now and visited about a thousand times more often every year. Also you absolutely cannot slide off the top of the lower set unless you want a trip to the E.R. or the morgue. Thanks for posting this it brings back old memories. That water is beyond cold!



Thanks, It is a bonus when I do videos that can bring back fond memories for others. And yes that water is very cold.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 25, 2018)

Fantastic!  As usual.
Like the underwater footage too!


----------



## natureman (Sep 25, 2018)

wvdawg said:


> Fantastic!  As usual.
> Like the underwater footage too!



Thanks, the underwater footage was something new for me.  However, I was never satisfied with the image quality and sold the Gopro 6 camera after a week's use.  After going to a dozen streams in N. GA in dry conditions it seems they all carried to much sediment and debris to get the pristine clear shots that I desired.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 25, 2018)

Good stuff!  Is Helton Creek as cold as Wildcat Creek.  That water will take your breath away.


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 27, 2018)

I couldnt say for sure since I've only fished Wildcat, I've never swam in it. Helton creek will give you a full-on body "rush" for lack of a better word. I could never ease into it I always had to  jump in and submerge quickly. Quite a shock to the system.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 27, 2018)

jbogg said:


> Good stuff!  Is Helton Creek as cold as Wildcat Creek.  That water will take your breath away.



In my experience, Helton creek might be the coldest creek in Georgia.


----------



## RollerCoaster (Oct 12, 2018)

natureman said:


> Helton Creek Falls, the end of summer. Best viewed in 2k/4k mode.


That is some beautiful photography work.
You must be a professional. I don't think I could begin to do that good.
I liked it!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice,,,,beautiful place and photography,,,,


----------



## natureman (Oct 14, 2018)

RollerCoaster said:


> That is some beautiful photography work.
> You must be a professional. I don't think I could begin to do that good.
> I liked it!


Thanks, very much appreciated.  Just a hobby for me.


----------

